# Problems with my mobo GA-78LMT-USB3 and Corsair Vengeance



## manjoo (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi,

Recently i have upgraded my PC so here are the specs,

1) AMD FX6100
2) Gigabyte GA - 78LMT-USB3
3) Corsair Vengeance 1x8gb with heatsink
4) Seagate HDD 1TB
5) Intex 450w PS

I was able to install windows 7 and starting it was working like a charm and later on the next day i noticed that i am getting a blank display no beep sound and not even motherboard logo. PS seems to be fine.

I tried removing the RAM and insert it again it was working fine, but the problem occurred again lags if anything is loaded then mouse stopped responding.

Everytime i can't keepon changing the RAM slots .

As my friends say that i should have bought 2x4GB instead of putting single stick 8GB memory. Do you think my RAM is not compatible with this mobo.

After investing so much on this i am not able to make use of it properly.

Please advice on this how do i proceed further.

Thanks,
Manju


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 19, 2013)

Change your PSU. Your PSU isn't good enough to power FX6100 up.
Your minimum choice for PSU would be: Corsair CX430V2 @2.3K
And the motherboard you have bought is not a good board to pair with your processor.


----------



## manjoo (Feb 19, 2013)

what is the root cause for this, is it the RAM or MOtherboard or PSU.

If i update my bios version and set to optimal settings won't this will resolve my problem ??


----------



## Myth (Feb 19, 2013)

Prime suspect: psu


----------



## Cilus (Feb 19, 2013)

The Ram slots might be faulty. try to clean them up with some soft cloth, also try to clear the Ram modules properly and reinsert them.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 20, 2013)

^^ If that fails, It must be PSU.


----------

